
In Praise of Public Libraries - howard941
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/04/18/in-praise-of-public-libraries/
======
musicale
The good news: we now have the ability to create one of the greatest
achievements in human history – a huge digital library, much larger than any
physical library in the world, available to anyone with an internet
connection. In fact, Google and others have already done so by scanning
university libraries and the library of congress.

The bad news: we aren't making this available to the world because it would
make it harder for publishers, distributors, and authors to make money. (And
perhaps we're afraid of giving Google more power than they already have.)

